# My NewAir AW-280E Wineador Build



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Hello everyone. I decided to go with a wineador this summer to put my mind at ease during the sweltering days where it's just not practical to keep the air conditioning on just to cool my sticks. The extra room sure doesn't hurt either! I'm coming from a 100 count Cuban Crafters humidor that filled up more quickly than I ever imagined. I don't smoke as often as many but I do enjoy having variety so I decided this route was best. I'll begin by outlining the build and of course pictures as parts arrive.

• NewAir AW-280E 28 Bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cooler
• 2 Pounds of 70% RH Beads
• Aquarium Media Bags to hold RH beads (and/or repurposed cigar boxes)
• Xikar Hygrometer
• CabCool 802 Lite Dual 80mm Fan Cooling Kit
• Digital Timer for fans
• Wineador Custom Drawers
-(1) 5 Drawer 1 Shelf Kit
-(1) Spanish Cedar Drawer
-(1) Spanish Cedar Shelf
-(6) Drawer Pulls

At first I was planning on going with the Avanti 28 bottle because I already have a 12 bottle that has been running great since last year (actually chilling wine) and because they are $179 at my local PC Richards. Unfortunately after a lot of research I found out that unlike my Avanti 12 bottle the 28 is not a thermoelectric cooler. Instead it uses something called "Superconductor Technology". After some digging I found a PDF explaining it. Not to say that this cooler wouldn't work as a wineador because I have come across a few people using it and say there are no problems with it. Forrest even makes drawers for this model. It was simply my preference to not take any chances and go with a thermoelectric cooler that the majority of owners seem to be pleased with.
































































My NewAir should be delivered today, pictures to follow.


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

UPS delivered my NewAir today! As he was unloading it he was trying to "roll" it to the front of the truck and I was cringing as it slammed against the floor :mad2: Thankfully after I unboxed it everything was intact. I tried to attach the handle at first but the threads were chewed up in my handle so I had to chase the thread with a tap. If anyone runs into this problem you will need a 4MM x .7 tap. Other than that everything is working well so far. Removed the NewAir badge from the front and took the residue off with some Goo Gone. Stuffed her with newspaper to try to remove the plastic smell. Now the hard part comes, the wait for the drawers!


----------



## Mokano (Apr 26, 2014)

Looking very nice. I'll live vicariously through your build.


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

Damn bro, almost the same exact build I went with. Same Unit, fans, 70% 2 lbs, and custom drawers from Forest. Only real difference is I went with the vented side and backs for each drawer. Can you take and post a few pics of the fans connections, i don't have them yet but want to see the AC DC power pack and how they connect. Thanks,


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

maddevildog said:


> Damn bro, almost the same exact build I went with. Same Unit, fans, 70% 2 lbs, and custom drawers from Forest. Only real difference is I went with the vented side and backs for each drawer. Can you take and post a few pics of the fans connections, i don't have them yet but want to see the AC DC power pack and how they connect. Thanks,


Sure, basically you connect both fans together via the molex connectors then you connect the female molex power cable to the fan connection and plug the other end into the wall.

My aquarium media bags came in today also. I filled one up with a 1/2 pound of beads to see how it would work. I noticed they tend to leave some dust in the mesh bags so I may go with the cigar boxes instead or build a custom acrylic box to hold them.


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

Whats your plan on getting the plugs into the wineador? I am thinking of cutting the wires tot he fan so I can splice additional lengths of wire then running thru the drain plug.......


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

maddevildog said:


> Whats your plan on getting the plugs into the wineador? I am thinking of cutting the wires tot he fan so I can splice additional lengths of wire then running thru the drain plug.......


Probably going to just snake mine out the front near the hinge.


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

I cut my fan plug and then drilled through the rear drain plug hole through to the interior to run my wires. Fishing it through the 90 was really aggravating. Enjoy the build. I'm very happy with my NewAir and Forrest drawers and I'm sure you will as well.


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

can you get a picture of this? Was the drain plug able to come out or just snaked it through it? What did you use to seal around the plug after you puled the wires? It looks like there is nut holding it in place........ Thanks for the info bro.



JRM03 said:


> I cut my fan plug and then drilled through the rear drain plug hole through to the interior to run my wires. Fishing it through the 90 was really aggravating. Enjoy the build. I'm very happy with my NewAir and Forrest drawers and I'm sure you will as well.


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

I left the plug as is and used the smallest drill bit needed for the wire diameter. Drill from the rear of the unit to the interior. After I pulled the wires through I used foil tape and taped over the hole really well. Make sense? I haven't posted a picture on this forum yet. May take some time to figure it out.


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

foil tape like what is used for heating duct?


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

maddevildog said:


> foil tape like what is used for heating duct?


That'd be it. Just make sure not duct tape obviously.


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Figured I'd take advantage of the sale over at heartfelt so I picked up 2 pounds of 65% RH beads and one small stainless humidifier for my desktop humidor. I've been having some burn issues and sour/harsh flavors out of mild sticks from my desktop humidor so I figured I'd give 65% RH a shot instead of 70%. I had already purchased 70% RH beads for my wineador but now I'm not so sure I'll be using them. I was thinking of possibly going 70% in the wineador and 65% in my desktop humidor to dry them out slightly before smoking. Any suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Well I've just crossed the 2 month mark since I placed my order for my wineador shelves. Hopefully I hear something soon because not being able to stock it up is starting to kill me. :faint:


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

2 Months is nothing, about halfway there with the way Ive seen things lately.

As for getting getting the wires in it is not difficult at all to remove the pins from the connector and fish the wires through the drain hole then put the pins back in the connector. The drain itself is a booger because its a plumbing 90 but it will go. I fished one 18 gauge solid thermostat wire through then a light taping on the other wires staggered apart just a little and pulled them through. Took like 5 mins tops. No Muss, no fuss, no wires going through the seal in the front or new holes drilled anywhere else.


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Decided to switch my drawer vendor because of complete lack of communication. These drawers came from John Nelson of John's Woodworks. Absolutely top notch service and craftsmanship. Amazing communication with progress reports. Very impressive turnaround times also. A real dream to deal with.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

NICE! FWIW good call on switching drawer vendors. The craftsmanship on yours, from what I can see, blows that other vendor out of the water!


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Looking good brother, looking good.


----------



## Bryan1021 (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice drawers. Considered a wineador myself, but I am about to pull the trigger on a large WaxingMoon. I want something of heirloom quality. Do you have temperature issues where you live? Do you care to share the costs of the drawers or a link?


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> NICE! FWIW good call on switching drawer vendors. The craftsmanship on yours, from what I can see, blows that other vendor out of the water!


Thanks! Definitely top notch, every joint is perfect and every edge is smooth. Drawers slide in and out with minimal effort.



Trackmyer said:


> Looking good brother, looking good.


Thank you sir!



Bryan1021 said:


> Nice drawers. Considered a wineador myself, but I am about to pull the trigger on a large WaxingMoon. I want something of heirloom quality. Do you have temperature issues where you live? Do you care to share the costs of the drawers or a link?


Yes, the summer here can be very humid and hot. Went a few summers with just a humidor with 80+ degree temps which certainly isn't ideal. Every set of drawers is going to be different based on model, amount, features, etc. You can email him at [email protected] if you have any questions.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

That looks really nice is that bottom one a false front


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Yes bottom drawer is false front. I don't have it in the bottom most slot that is why you can see under it.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

streetz166 said:


> Yes bottom drawer is false front. I don't have it in the bottom most slot that is why you can see under it.


Gotcha looking good:high5:


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

streetz166 said:


> Yes bottom drawer is false front. I don't have it in the bottom most slot that is why you can see under it.


Austin, how long did it take for them to finish your drawers and how much did you pay? also can you give link to John`s wood works?
Cheers


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

Well all I have to say tis this...... I am pretty sure who you are referring to as the "other vender" and these drawers look exactly like the "other venders". The front notch out is slightly different and it look like the sides are rounded instead of square. To compare these against the other guy is pretty weak since it looks to me like he did noting but copy the hard work of somebody else. Just my $.2


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

maddevildog said:


> Well all I have to say tis this...... I am pretty sure who you are referring to as the "other vender" and these drawers look exactly like the "other venders". The front notch out is slightly different and it look like the sides are rounded instead of square. To compare these against the other guy is pretty weak since it looks to me like he did noting but copy the hard work of somebody else. Just my $.2


I think that your two cents is better spent elsewhere. At the end of the day there are only so many ways to make a spanish cedar drawer that fits into a winecooler. A drawer is a drawer. For your information all the measurements were taken from my cooler and drawers were made from those specifications. He most certainly did not "copy the hard work of somebody else". Are you implying that no hard work has gone into my set of drawers? Finally, the craftsmanship between John's drawers and the "other vendor's" drawers are lightyears apart. Don't believe me? Here are a bunch of comparison pictures, you be the judge of what drawer you would rather have.

John's shelf on the left - "other vendor" on the right


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for posting up the pics. I didn't need them as I am living the other vendor. First thing I had to do was sand everything as all the wood was very rough and filthy. Having paid a premium for the Padauk fronts I was very disappointed that even that part was not sanded before putting the finish on and came with gouges in in where someone doesn't know who to use a planer. There were splinters everywhere as well which is not something you would expect in what is supposed to be furniture grade woodwork. I got exactly what I paid for, rush service. Only there was no rush to get them to me, just a rush job making them with one story after the other of why they didn't ship on time. The samples you provided for comparison were a lot better than what I got, guess they were not part of a "rush" order.

As for copying I'm more than sure that the same general design was used but that does not mean someones hard work was compromised. That's like saying Honda or any other car manufacturer stole the hard work of Karl Benz.


----------



## MeterMaid (Aug 26, 2014)

So not only does Forrest ignore communication from customers, he sends them inferior products? How is he a vendor here?


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

MeterMaid said:


> So not only does Forrest ignore communication from customers, he sends them inferior products? How is he a vendor here?


Because for a time he was the only game in town. And while Rob and others here have had issues with him and his final product, he has many ardent supporters within the cigar community.


----------



## BlastFusion1 (Apr 29, 2011)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Because for a time he was the only game in town. And while Rob and others here have had issues with him and his final product, he has many ardent supporters within the cigar community.


He has ardent supporters because he was the 1st to the game. I was interested in picking up his product but after seeing the quality differences and reading story after story after story of guys who can't get Forrest to communicate, I now know that I have other options.


----------



## BlastFusion1 (Apr 29, 2011)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Because for a time he was the only game in town. And while Rob and others here have had issues with him and his final product, he has many ardent supporters within the cigar community.


He has ardent supporters because he was the 1st to the game. I was interested in picking up his product but after seeing the quality differences and reading story after story after story of guys who can't get Forrest to communicate, I now know that I have other options.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

BlastFusion1 said:


> He has ardent supporters because he was the 1st to the game. I was interested in picking up his product but after seeing the quality differences and reading story after story after story of guys who can't get Forrest to communicate, I now know that I have other options.


I tend to believe that you're right. If Ed of Waxing Moon was putting out humidors in this same manner, I'm not so sure he would be quite as hailed as he currently is here on the forums (and for good reason, amazing artwork and fine craftsmanship). Then again, if you want a premium humidor, there are many possible vendors.

Having not ordered wineador drawers myself, I can't speak to any specific situation, but upon arriving on these forums almost a year ago, there was one main name in the drawer game. Shortly after I found a thread without much activity that compared that original makers drawers to those of Chasidor. So there were two options, huh? Although one still seemed much more preferred, which surprised me, because at the time the talks of REALLY long waits was beginning.... but that was supposedly due to the quality and craftsmanship that would not be compromised. At the time, I reckoned that I would go with Chasidor, as the quality and wait appeared to be preferable at that point.

Since, both of these drawer makers have made deals to have some hand in the making of commercial units (I believe), both have increased wait times (due to the new venture, unexpected life changes, or perhaps increasing popularity and demand for drawers), and one of the two has had numerous complaints about the final product. While the offer to return them if you are in any way unsatisfied always remains, it seems more like a polite gesture of an offer, as anyone who has waited half a year for their product is going to be understandably wary about sending it back for a more satisfactory one. Thus, I've noticed that people tend to keep the drawers, and can't really say much bad about the situation as they have been given the option to have it "corrected".

Glad to see there's a third player in this game now. Hopefully competition will keep all the makers on their toes, and lead to an increase in quality. Personally, I plan to make my own drawers, as I've seen a few others do it and it came out great.

My advice to anyone looking: Do your research. Read more than one thread on the topic. Experiences vary, and while one thread might have "Guy X is GREAT! THE BEST!" and have 20 +1's after it, another thread may have someone mentioning "These were the flaws with Guy X and I wouldn't make the same choice again", often with quite a few nods of agreement as well.
@streetz166 Your drawers *do* look wonderful, congrats! And thanks for sharing your source. Options are beautiful things :tu


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I tend to believe that you're right. If Ed of Waxing Moon was putting out humidors in this same manner, I'm not so sure he would be quite as hailed as he currently is here on the forums (and for good reason, amazing artwork and fine craftsmanship). Then again, if you want a premium humidor, there are many possible vendors.
> 
> Having not ordered wineador drawers myself, I can't speak to any specific situation, but upon arriving on these forums almost a year ago, there was one main name in the drawer game. Shortly after I found a thread without much activity that compared that original makers drawers to those of Chasidor. So there were two options, huh? Although one still seemed much more preferred, which surprised me, because at the time the talks of REALLY long waits was beginning.... but that was supposedly due to the quality and craftsmanship that would not be compromised. At the time, I reckoned that I would go with Chasidor, as the quality and wait appeared to be preferable at that point.
> 
> ...


I can appreciate the advice, but I'm surprised more people don't just look for local carpenters instead of ordering online. I would guess it would be less expensive and *much* faster to find a local craftsman whose work you can see and inspect firsthand do it for you, plus if you're doing something they haven't done before they will often be excited to do the project and you may end up with a discount (because they aren't sure what to charge you) or a much faster turnaround (because they get excited and want to finish it). I know my dad has had people do stuff like that for him before, whether it's wood, metal, antique refinishing, etc.

Not to mention...drawers aren't very complicated. Spend a couple hours on Google looking for woodworking forums and with access to materials and a couple basic tools (saw, planer, router, joiner, etc) and you could do it yourself. The toughest thing when making anything is making sure you know what you're doing before you start, take the time to double check all your measurements and go nice and slow when you're working. That's it, drawers are not complicated, not even if you want to dovetail your ends (which you should, they are much more sturdy that way). I'm considering a wineador because of the temperature here and if I don't have my uncles help me with it I'll google local carpenters and ask around for prices.


----------



## Lapithicus (May 25, 2014)

I'm currently waiting on my drawers from Forrest. 4th week, sounds like it will be a while. Just finished up the fan system today. Loaded and holding rH steady at 67% top to bottom. What are the small corner containers holding beads in your pics? Looks like a good way to store some inactive beads to even things out without taking up a bunch of room.


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I tend to believe that you're right. If Ed of Waxing Moon was putting out humidors in this same manner, I'm not so sure he would be quite as hailed as he currently is here on the forums (and for good reason, amazing artwork and fine craftsmanship). Then again, if you want a premium humidor, there are many possible vendors.
> 
> Having not ordered wineador drawers myself, I can't speak to any specific situation, but upon arriving on these forums almost a year ago, there was one main name in the drawer game. Shortly after I found a thread without much activity that compared that original makers drawers to those of Chasidor. So there were two options, huh? Although one still seemed much more preferred, which surprised me, because at the time the talks of REALLY long waits was beginning.... but that was supposedly due to the quality and craftsmanship that would not be compromised. At the time, I reckoned that I would go with Chasidor, as the quality and wait appeared to be preferable at that point.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!



Lapithicus said:


> I'm currently waiting on my drawers from Forrest. 4th week, sounds like it will be a while. Just finished up the fan system today. Loaded and holding rH steady at 67% top to bottom. What are the small corner containers holding beads in your pics? Looks like a good way to store some inactive beads to even things out without taking up a bunch of room.


I used the container from a HUMI-CARE Black Ice Humidification jar. I dumped out those terrible gel "crystals" and replaced with beads. Here is the link. HUMI-CARE Black Ice Humidification - Cigars International

Seems to be working fantastic. I have been really busy lately and haven't had much time to work on my setup but even so without fans and only 1lb of beads in the bottom of the cooler I'm holding 65%RH top to bottom. If it ain't broke don't fix it!


----------



## JIK (Sep 4, 2014)

Great build, thanks for sharing.


----------



## profanitypete (Jul 18, 2014)

So I was actually coming here to see how the build was going, looks like a very similar story to others I've seen. I can't provide details because I'm not at 100 posts, but when I get there I will be putting a thread in the retailer forum for this. A buddy of mine and I are starting up a shop. It's open now, but I need to wait to post the link. Time to scour the forums and post relevantly everywhere I can! 

Glad to hear that others are joining up as well - a friend of mine sent me his drawers from Forrest to inspect & evaluate when we were designing, and we weren't sure how he could sell this to people! On top of waiting 6+ months for them! Our design is completely different, and uses traditional drawer making techniques. I can't wait to show you all!

The stock you got in the last page of this thread are great looking!


----------



## colavita22 (Jan 1, 2015)

Very nice setup you have. I just ordered the aw281 and I am looking for ideas. My biggest concern right now is what to use for humidification. I'm looking at the Humi-Care system. I was wondering what the distance is from the bottom drawer with the false front to the bottom of the unit. Or should I just get a pound of beads from Heartfelt? I like the idea of the digital system with fans but is it overkill?


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

colavita22 said:


> Very nice setup you have. I just ordered the aw281 and I am looking for ideas. My biggest concern right now is what to use for humidification. I'm looking at the Humi-Care system. I was wondering what the distance is from the bottom drawer with the false front to the bottom of the unit. Or should I just get a pound of beads from Heartfelt? I like the idea of the digital system with fans but is it overkill?


Definitely overkill. Stick with a pound or two of beads and you will be good to go.

Opus drawer coming along nicely.


----------



## colavita22 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks Austin! Nice collection there!


----------



## Dennis0311 (Dec 17, 2014)

So is someone else building drawers now? If so i would live to get more info.


----------



## colavita22 (Jan 1, 2015)

Dennis0311 said:


> So is someone else building drawers now? If so i would live to get more info.


I contacted John Nelson earlier this evening after reading so many rave reviews about the quality of his work and exceptional customer service. I received a response within an hour with information and pricing. Here is his email: johns woodworks outlook . com


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Thank you for providing the information Joe. I highly recommend his work Dennis. My drawers are top notch.


----------



## colavita22 (Jan 1, 2015)

Holy cow the site is strict about what newbies can post! I can't even post an email address!


----------



## Lapithicus (May 25, 2014)

colavita22 said:


> Very nice setup you have. I just ordered the aw281 and I am looking for ideas. My biggest concern right now is what to use for humidification. I'm looking at the Humi-Care system. I was wondering what the distance is from the bottom drawer with the false front to the bottom of the unit. Or should I just get a pound of beads from Heartfelt? I like the idea of the digital system with fans but is it overkill?


I had the same question about the size of the area at the bottom of the AW-281E. I don't have my drawers from Forrest yet, but from what I can tell, the bottom drawer occupies three of the slots, with the top being a single drawer for cigars and the front wood piece covering that and extending down over two more slots. The distance from the bottom of the second to last slot to bottom of the unit is 3.5 inches, but some of this will be taken up by the wood of the drawer. In fact, with the wire drawer in, my 3.5 inch Cigar Oasis 2.0 Plus won't fit standing up, I have to put it on its side.









The Cigar Oasis is a little overkill for this setup, I think, since I have a dual computer fan system I put in there as well. I would probably just put in two lbs beads and the fans and call it a day. Three hygros: bottom, middle, and top, though so you can see what is going on and don't forget not to put it anywhere near where it might get direct sunlight.


----------



## colavita22 (Jan 1, 2015)

Lapithicus said:


> I had the same question about the size of the area at the bottom of the AW-281E. I don't have my drawers from Forrest yet, but from what I can tell, the bottom drawer occupies three of the slots, with the top being a single drawer for cigars and the front wood piece covering that and extending down over two more slots. The distance from the bottom of the second to last slot to bottom of the unit is 3.5 inches, but some of this will be taken up by the wood of the drawer. In fact, with the wire drawer in, my 3.5 inch Cigar Oasis 2.0 Plus won't fit standing up, I have to put it on its side.
> 
> View attachment 51730
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Chris that will be a huge help! I'm hoping to get the cooler this week and I'm working with John on the drawers right now. If all goes well I should have it up and running by the end of February.


----------



## Lapithicus (May 25, 2014)

Post some pictures when you're done. Also, don't rush the seasoning. Tons of newspaper and switch that out with baking soda, then back to newspaper again.

I'm going to have to post a correction. I looked back at the specs and it looks like the bottom drawer space is not a single, but a double. It still occupies the bottom three slots, but with a double slot for cigars leaving a single slot for humidification. That is only 1 ¾ ''. It is going to be tight for me even to put the fans down there. May just be enough room for a large wide tray of beads. Guess I'll have to put the fans in a double drawer up higher and sacrifice the cigar space (gasp).

You might get some use out of this. While I am awaiting my drawers I somehow am still accumulating cigars (imagine that). I started running out of space, or at least space that would not allow my cigars to drop down a couple of rows. Something I found out: if you drop a cigar, even a foot or two and it lands on one end or the other - you'll probably have burn issues, cracked wrappers, all around nastiness. So, I took the wire drawers and ran string through them to make a more stable shelf. Yeah, it's rinky dink, but it is just temporary. I can put a ton of loose stick on a single tray and not have to worry about them falling through.


----------



## peterk814 (Jan 16, 2015)

where is john located?


----------



## sipnjd (Mar 28, 2015)

I am doing the same build myself, same A280E unit.. I already purchased 1 lb. of 70% HFB. Now after doing some reading I think I should have went with the 65%. Anyone know if it would be OK to use both together? 1 lb. 70% & 1 lb. 65%. Maybe just put them all in a big bowl and mix them together then split them up in to four 1/2 lb. bags?


----------



## colavita22 (Jan 1, 2015)

sipnjd said:


> I am doing the same build myself, same A280E unit.. I already purchased 1 lb. of 70% HFB. Now after doing some reading I think I should have went with the 65%. Anyone know if it would be OK to use both together? 1 lb. 70% & 1 lb. 65%. Maybe just put them all in a big bowl and mix them together then split them up in to four 1/2 lb. bags?


I use 1lb of 70% and 1lb of 65% in my wineador.


----------



## sipnjd (Mar 28, 2015)

colavita22 said:


> I use 1lb of 70% and 1lb of 65% in my wineador.


Did you mix them together or keep them separated.


----------

